# Probleme mit Forum Script wegen CHMOD 644



## riddler2kone (29. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das phpbb board runtergeladen. Vor dem hochladen hab ich die config php richtig bearbeitet. wenn ich jetzt die index.php ganz nochmal übers internet aufrufe, kommt folgende meldung:

--------
The config file is writeable by the webserver. This is a major security risk because anyone can change your server settings now by using the install script.

phpBB will not be able to run until this is fixed. On unix systems this can be done with the following command:

chmod 644 config.php
Or use your FTP program to do this.
Switch on the 'read-only' attribute if you are running the script on a Windows machine.
--------

allerdings benutzte ich zum rechte setzen, genauso wie zum hochladen, den IEXPLORE. icih kann keine unix befehle eingeben. wie das bei mir ist findet ihr im anhang. bitte sagt mir was ich aktivieren muss damits danne ndlich klappt. danke


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

der eigentümer darf lesen und schreiben
gruppe darf lesen
alle benützer dürfen lesen

so jetzt haben wir  CHMOD 664


----------



## riddler2kone (29. Januar 2002)

das problem is jetzt imma ncoh!

ich hab die datei so eingestellt und danach auch die install.php gestartet allerdings hat er den fehler imemrnoch 

was nun?


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

probiers mal mit CHMOD 777!


----------



## riddler2kone (29. Januar 2002)

geht imma noch net


----------



## Christoph (29. Januar 2002)

wenns mit 777 nich geht dann liegt das prob nicht bei CHMOD bzw. den Rechten.

777 bedeutet: jeder darf alles!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. Januar 2002)

@hochi: Genau das soll er ja nicht können!
Es sollen die Rechte 644 gegeben werden, sprich:

*Besitzer darf lesen und schreiben.
Gruppe darf lesen.
Alle Benutzer dürfen lesen.*


Oh, das haste ja schon richtig angegeben.  *sorry*

@riddler: An Deiner Stelle würde ich ein FTP-Proggie benutzen um Deine Seite hochzuladen. Falls Du nicht per FTP hochladen darfst: *Wechsel den WebServer!*
Ein sehr guter FTP-Client ist LeechFTP
Da kannst Du dann auch wunderbar über CHMOD die Rechte vergeben!


----------

